# Movie Review- Stealth



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Deeply ensconced in a top-secret military program, three pilots struggle to bring an artificial intelligence program under control ... before it initiates the next world war. http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&cf=info&id=1808589476*

This movie is honestly not as bad as everyone makes it out to be. I came in with a really bad attitude and maybe that is why I didnt think it was that horrible. It had some suprising things that I thought wouldnt happen but did. I go to movies for pure entertainment and I'd say this movie entertained me. If your on a budget though wait til video.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah, I'll most likely wait til the DVD


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Or wait even longer till it hits the tv. LOL


----------

